# Help to ID fish



## recnac (Jul 21, 2008)

I need help with the ID's of these two fish. I have told that one is a hongi and the other a mbamba, but different people say the other way round. So which one is which.

thanks

http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l365 ... G_0199.jpg

http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l365 ... G_0198.jpg


----------



## Chomps (Jul 21, 2008)

the first on is a mbamba
I have no idea on the second


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

The first one looks to be mbamba and the second a hongi...


----------



## recnac (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks guys


----------

